# Little hike on Friday afternoon



## tarcan (Jun 8, 2007)

Amanda and I decided to get away from the spiders a little and went hiking at the Arboratum of St. Anne de Bellevue, that's the west end of Montreal island.

Nothing really exciting, but here are a few pictures of the day.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 8, 2007)

A few more


----------



## tarcan (Jun 8, 2007)

This, I have no clue what it is, but it was quite big and impressive, anyone has a clue.

It seems it was injecting something (eggs I presume) inside rotting logs.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 8, 2007)

My favourite bug of the day, was hard to catch as it kept moving!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 8, 2007)

:clap: awesome little tiger beetle! nice shot!


----------



## Crono (Jun 9, 2007)

tarcan said:


> This, I have no clue what it is, but it was quite big and impressive, anyone has a clue.
> 
> It seems it was injecting something (eggs I presume) inside rotting logs.


I am going to say it is a wasp due to the constricted waist, but I can't get the right family from the picture. I am leaning to Braconid or Ichneumonid, but I can't do better than that at the moment.

Both are parasitic, and are really great at finding hosts, so it had likely found a grub in the wood and drilled a hole though the log to lay an egg on it.

The Arboretum is a cool place isn't it? Did you find the quarry?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

nice pics tarcan!thanks for sharing.what camera ya using?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 12, 2007)

Syndicate,

I use a Canon digital rebel xt


Martin


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Martin!

Do You know of the scientific name of this Cicindelidae? At least, what is it's genus name, Cicindela like most here in Russia or any other?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 15, 2007)

Mikhail,

I unfortunatly have no clue! I need to work a bit more at learning the animals we have up here. If I find out, I will let you know.

Martin


----------



## Crono (Jun 15, 2007)

Just by the pictures, I think it may be _Cicindela sexguttata _, or Six-spotted Tiger Beetle, due to the metallic green and the white spots on the elytra. I don't know of any other local species with individual white spots.

In some parts of the arboretum they are supposed to be nearly as common as the mosquitos


----------



## Squeaksville (Jun 19, 2007)

*Awesome Pics*

OH MY I love the pics.. And I'm also jealous that you have a camera that good! LOL Thanks for sharing!! :worship:


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi again Martin.
Wanna ask You. Have You ever found any of the Phrynosoma spp. during Your local field trips, if You ever travel to south Canada?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 26, 2007)

Mikhail,

I have been to point Pelee once, which is the most southern point of Canada, seen some skinks, but that is all.

I have read in the Canadian section that someone found some in BC I think, which would make more sense to me. This is on the other side of the country, and I never visited it.

Maybe someone can chime in and give info on their distribution. Sadly, I do not know much of our own fauna, which is a shame, but Canada is a monster country just like Russia, there is a lot of territory to cover out here!

Take care

Martin


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Martin!

Yes, Canada is not small at all, agreed, and covers a large territory of some places from like Russian Siberia with the dence forests as we call "taiga" to more "southern-like" steppen areas and semi-arid as well at BC (?), also including a montane areas as well...

I'm intereseted in this particular species just for the info, as seems so here is nobody able to keep them (any of Phrynosoma spp imported in Russia) alive more than several months ;( that's a pity as it seems so one of the most unusual and cute lizards in this world... eh...


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jun 27, 2007)

*wut is the red bug*

Tarcan what is that red bug??


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 27, 2007)

The "red bug" is a ground or velvet mite.
POssibly from the genus Trombidium or closest genera.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 27, 2007)

Mikhail, you are a walking encyclopedia!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Martin..
No, maybe it only in part concerning some inverts, amphibs, reptiles and birds 
These velvet mites is usual in ex-USSR...


----------

